# Planting Live Oaks



## bayman83

When is the best time of year to plant live oak trees or does it matter?
what are some tips on helping the trees grow faster?


----------



## mchildress

I believe spring is ideal but you could probably get away with any time as long as you get water on them. I put in 100 lining both side of our drive 2 yrs ago. Put a watering system on them and hit them with 13-13-13 every 3 months. I have read 10% lossage is normal on a planting but only lost 2 trees. I learned they need 10 gals of water per inch of diameter every week. These were 6 to 7 foot trees and have grown about a foot so far. I have some single Live Oaks I have planted over the years and pretty much just kept them watered the 1st year and they have done well. We are wanting the ones along the drive to grow a little quicker and pushing them with the watering system and fertilizer.Don't expect a whole lot the 1st year.


----------



## Andy1208

I found planting oaks in the fall worked for me I had one that I planted in the fall and it grew and is still grewing it growed so big that it cut my electric bill in half and 1/3 of my neighbors bill.


----------



## bayman83

How long ago did you plant it? Are you sure it's a live oak? How big is your house?
Thanks for the tips

-Filthy


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy

Now and trough the early spring will be your best times to plant trees. I have moved oak trees with a spade truck even in the mid summer and the trees did well. The key is to keep plenty of water on them when there freshly planted. Live oaks, Shumard red oak and pin oaks are fast growing oaks here in the south Texas area. One other thing you can do to help your new trees is to put mulch around the trees trunk area. The mulch will help trap in the grounds moisture thus keeping your trees alive.


----------



## Rubberback

I'm having one planted this week.


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy

Below are some pics that I took when I had some larger live oak trees brought in. I had these trees installed back in 6-23-09 and there still doing very well. The trick to keeping them alive was keeping lots and lots of water on them. It was the worst time of the year to move and plant these trees due to the heat of the summer and not very much rain. The only reason I did it was because the trees were free and the tree truck guy was looking for some work. Enjoy MBG.


----------



## bayman83

wow... thats a serious tree installation... very nice... how much does an operation like that cost, if you don't mind me asking.

thanks for the tips and tricks

- Filthy


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy

I had three oaks trees brought in by this tree truck. The trees were free, but there was a cost of $300.00 per tree to have them moved from Murff Turf in Crosby to my home in Mont Belvieu, 18 miles one way. The truck came from Gulf Coast Trees in Alvin, TX. The drivers name was Bob Chandler I think. The trees are doing very well.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

*Sam's*

Sam's had some nice ones for $25 bucks, there about 5 or 6 feet tall...


----------



## LandLocked

Use GatorBags. You can get them online. They zip around the trunk and can be filled with 20 gal. Water. Slow dripps out in 8 hrs or so. Don't let the root ball dry out.

Winter is the best planting time.


----------



## makoclay

There is a guy in El Campo who retired from Greenleaf that now consults on tree. He is obviously knowledgeable and will tell you anything you need to know. PM me if you are intersted in his contact details.


----------



## makoclay

I started a real aggressive fertilization schedule on my your live oaks this winter. At the advice of a tree farmer, I applied 1 pound of 12-24-12 per inch of trunk to each tree in Nov. and Feb. (For root support) and I'll apply 1 pound per inch of 21-0-0 every other month throughout spring and summer (for folage growth). I have an automatic watering system that gives them a good soaking 4 times/week.


----------



## makoclay

I meant to say on my young live oak trees. Also, I actually chickened out and have only applied 3 pounds on my 5" trees. Based on the tree farmer's rec. I would have put 5 pounds on them.


----------



## capt. stealth

FilthyFlunker said:


> When is the best time of year to plant live oak trees or does it matter?
> what are some tips on helping the trees grow faster?


I don't know the best time to plant one but 6 years ago I planted one that was in a 5 gallon bucket, about 3.5' to 4' tall in the middle of the summer and now it's around 20' tall with good shade and growing fast. I had no idea a live oak could grow that fast. :texasflag


----------



## Johnny9

We planted 300 Live Oaks on our ranch in 1986 and only 5 died since then. Water, water, water, water, water. I cannot say this word enough. Water for the 1st year *once a week* especially after they have put on new leaves..


----------



## bayman83

*...*

Thank you all for the great input. Does anyone know where I can get a couple 25 gallon live oaks around the Baytown area. Thanks again, alot of great info.

-Filthy


----------



## redexpress

It's not in Baytown but Tree Connection in Huffman isn't too far. It's on Hargrave School Rd. ...kinda shortcuts 2100 and 1960...east side. Lot of trees.


----------



## cva34

*Live Oaks*

Winter is always best.But Spring and fall are OK.Summer is stressful on all trees and us but if you can keep it watered it will probably make it.People tend to plant too deep!The root flare needs to be at least level with ground after its growing so allow for that it will sink a little....CVA34


----------



## wickll

About to wrap up my tree planting for the spring. I have started to try to adhere to May 1 as my cutoff date. But keep in mind when I transplant a tree, I am not transplanting 100% of the roots such as a potted tree. On potted trees, I might go into May, as long as I could keep them well watered. Here is a couple of pics of the 4" caliper trees I plant (usu.14-16 ft tall). The guy in the pic is about 6'4".


----------



## salth2o

makoclay said:


> I started a real aggressive fertilization schedule on my your live oaks this winter. At the advice of a tree farmer, I applied 1 pound of 12-24-12 per inch of trunk to each tree in Nov. and Feb. (For root support) and I'll apply 1 pound per inch of 21-0-0 every other month throughout spring and summer (for folage growth). I have an automatic watering system that gives them a good soaking 4 times/week.


Per inch in diameter or circumference? I have some Oak trees that I planted 8 years ago and they are doing great, but I am always open to trying new things to help them grow.


----------

